# Looks like rootable X2 2.3.4 SBF released



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1284679



the2dcour said:


> This is an unofficial release of official, unmodified software. Version is 4.5.1A 150-30. I don't know what the changes are since I have no DX2. If some kind soul would post a pic of the version info from your phone I'm sure others would find that useful. Enjoy.
> 
> Also, if someone would like to host the file somewhere more permanent than multi-upload feel free to do so/let me know.
> 
> http://www.multiupload.com/SKC8CCUVZJ [Full SBF Download] 333.95 MB





cheesebeard said:


> It's definitely the latest soak, don't see how it couldn't be considering it's 2.3.4, and yes I have root! Pete's One Click root method worked perfectly, just updated SU now, and am currently removing bloat!


----------



## Sandso9 (Jun 8, 2011)

They also said it couldn't be the soak since this sbf was created on aug 24th


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandso9 said:


> They also said it couldn't be the soak since this sbf was created on aug 24th


Read that last paragraph, and why does being a month old mean it can't be the soak? If anything I would say an aug 24 date almost means it has to be the soak.

Sent from CM4D2GB using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope we see the D2 SBF soon.....

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

